# Safety of Tempurpedic (memory foam) mattresses and infants



## Shizzam (Nov 21, 2012)

I was curious about the safety of allowing an infant to co-sleep with me in my Tempurpedic bed. I noticed there were also some similar posts on here, but no definitive answer. So, I emailed Tempurpedic and they let me know that they do not feel it is safe for an infant or small child to sleep on one of their beds. This in combo with the off-gassing issue makes me a bit weary about co-sleeping, but I also see on the forum that many people have been doing it for years with no problems and I realize that Tempurpedic has to say this to cover their own butts. I have pasted the email from them below:

Thank you for contacting Tempur-Pedic®.

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) does not recommend putting an infant to sleep on an adult bed. Tempur-Pedic® does not manufacture sleep surfaces for infants at this time and in light of the CPSC's warnings, do not recommend the use of our products for infants and small children.

Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

We appreciate your interest in Tempur-Pedic® products!

Tyler

Tempur-Pedic Customer Service

Tempur-Pedic North America, LLC.

Lexington, Kentucky

800.821.6621

www.tempurpedic.com


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

http://safebedsharing.org/safetyguidelines.html gives a good summary of safe bedsharing guidelines, including the use of a firm mattress. If the mattress in question is more pillow-like I would not use it, as the baby can roll against you.


----------



## ShyingViolet (Oct 23, 2011)

I've laid in Tempurpedic beds, and I sink so far in that I can barely get out. In combination with off-gassing, I don't think they'd be safe for co-sleeping at all.


----------

